
Ask HN: Decent quality mic for web conferencing? - mxxx
Howdy,<p>Anybody got a recommendation for a not-crazy-expensive but decent quality microphone for doing web conferencing. Specifically one that can be used around a board table?
======
rahimnathwani
The MXL AC-404 boundary mic is exactly what you need. I bought a couple used
on eBay for about 40USD each. I keep one on my desk at home, and on in my
laptop backpack.

More info here: [http://www.mxlmics.com/microphones/web-
conferencing/AC-404/](http://www.mxlmics.com/microphones/web-
conferencing/AC-404/)

It connects to your computer via USB, and it has a 3.5mm socket for you to
attach your speakers (assuming you're not using your laptop's built-in
speakers).

------
vfulco2
Anything by Rode. Love their stuff and am usually very critical.

------
gtirloni
Samson Go Mic Portable USB Condenser Microphone

